# Professional opinions please. What would cause this?



## asitton7 (Jul 15, 2014)

*LBP. Is this acceptable finished work?*

Hi!

I have no experience with rehabbing pre 1978 homes. We recently had this property painted and it was built prior to 1978 and I'm told it did test positive for lead based paint. The contractor is telling me this is as good as it can look due to LBP. I have no idea what a newly painted property with LBP should look like when complete. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Shouldn't look like that! Refer to the "you know if your a GC if" thread please.... You or the GC need lead abatement...bad. That's just paint slopped over the existing because the gc was to cheap to strip it or at the very least scrape and feather out the existing.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Judging by your other post, this thread will soon be closed. Friendly bit of advice, find a new gc!!!


----------



## asitton7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you! And this was supposed to be after lead abatement. It didn't look right to me but this is not something I'm knowledgable about. Time to find a better contractor!


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Doesn't look like your GC removed any existing paint...at all. As for abatement, I recommend a complete strip of existing paint. Go with a reputable, licsensed company that deals with lead abatement. DO NOT go with a gc!


----------



## asitton7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Unfortunately, this is a work related project that has been dumped in my lap to ensure the work is completed as bid. I will be using this experience to ensure a GC is not used in the future. The GC claims that all surfaces were scraped but that there is no way to get all layers of old paint off sometimes and that the layers scrape off unevenly, etc. He's given BS lines about other repair issues and I'm knowledgable enough in those areas to push back. I just didn't want to push back on this issue if I was wrong.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

asitton7 said:


> Unfortunately, this is a work related project that has been dumped in my lap to ensure the work is completed as bid. I will be using this experience to ensure a GC is not used in the future. The GC claims that all surfaces were scraped but that there is no way to get all layers of old paint off sometimes and that the layers scrape off unevenly, etc. He's given BS lines about other repair issues and I'm knowledgable enough in those areas to push back. I just didn't want to push back on this issue if I was wrong.


There is always a way to remove paint. It is just a matter of the labor involved. I was about to point out all the defects of what your gc said but not worth the time. He is lazy and you need to find a painting contractor for that job. Sorry to seem grumpy but I have no tolerance for blatant laziness( on your gc's part). I wish you good luck in the future though !


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would say it depends on the specifics of the contract. The word 'abatement' does not to apply to this situation at all, nor does it apply when a RRP contractor preps and paints a pre 78 house correctly. 


In some instances when minimal disturbance of the lead paint is required for whatever reason, then yes that's about what its going to look like. 

If the scope of work included RRP containment, and proper prep procedures, then that work is not up to par IMO.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would say it depends on the specifics of the contract. The word 'abatement' does not to apply to this situation at all, nor does it apply when a RRP contractor preps and paints a pre 78 house correctly.
> 
> 
> In some instances when minimal disturbance of the lead paint is required for whatever reason, then yes that's about what its going to look like.
> ...


My opinion was that the op established the presence of lead and requested RRP containment. Either way, I agree with both points. Plus due to my general dislike of gc's, I had a preconceived and biased notion of laziness.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would say it depends on the specifics of the contract. The word 'abatement' does not to apply to this situation at all, nor does it apply when a RRP contractor preps and paints a pre 78 house correctly.
> 
> 
> In some instances when minimal disturbance of the lead paint is required for whatever reason, then yes that's about what its going to look like.
> ...


^^ This. 

So what dose the contract specify the finished paint job to look like?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it also depends on what someone is willing to not pay for a paint job, and who will accommodate the lowest price. Perhaps the above examples are the result of a lower then reasonable price for a paint job that presented the challenge of remediating significant failure of an existing lead based coating.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like you saved a bunch of money by switching to Geico.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not to be rude or judgmental, but are you a painting contractor ? Or a property owner looking for painting advice?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Not to be rude or judgmental, but are you a painting contractor ? Or a property owner looking for painting advice?


Well?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Not to be rude or judgmental, but are you a painting contractor ? Or a property owner looking for painting advice?


 
Is that not obvious? All the mods are asleep, as there are 3 or4 of these DIY posts. Tim's fishing I think.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Is that not obvious? All the mods are asleep, as there are 3 or4 of these DIY posts. Tim's fishing I think.


maybe MORE people should hit the "Report Post" button


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

